# Chris Rosebrough



## SolaSaint

I've been listening to Chris Rosebrough on Pirate Christian Radio lately. He is an apologist defending the true gospel against modern day false teaching and preaching. He deals mostly with the seeker and emergent heresies we see today. I think he does a great job exposing the errors of these false teachers. Some may believe he goes too far and is overly critical, but I don't think so. Have any of you heard of him and if so what do you think of his ministry? Are many following his advice?


----------



## Andres

I personally have never listened to him, but a couple from our church are really into him. I can't remember, is he the one who does episodes where he crititques entire sermons from Joel Osteen and other bad preachers?


----------



## FenderPriest

I started listening to him a couple months ago, right after the Rapture debacle. I appreciated what he had to say, and his Gospel discernment, but I didn't find it healthy _for me_ to listen to "discernment ministry" type stuff every day of the week. Maybe it's just me, but I don't really find it edifying or do I really care what X false teacher is doing. I understand the need to be aware of these things, but it feels like theological Jerry Springer at times. I also have a concern about somebody being equally exasperated about false teachers who predict the end of the world, and good teachers (like John Piper) who make decisions that we don't understand (i.e. his interview with R. Warren). I don't know, I didn't find him that fun to listen to.

I think his show would be much better if he went to an hour or hour and a half show and cut out a lot of the rambling. I listen to a lot of podcasts given my type of job, and his intro is ridiculously long and full of "extra fat" that's unnecessary. So, to me, it was the poor podcast format and the Jerry Springer-esk type material and approach that caused me to be thankful for what he does, but not listen as a regular habit.


----------



## jogri17

SolaSaint said:


> I've been listening to Chris Rosebrough on Pirate Christian Radio lately. He is an apologist defending the true gospel against modern day false teaching and preaching. He deals mostly with the seeker and emergent heresies we see today. I think he does a great job exposing the errors of these false teachers. Some may believe he goes too far and is overly critical, but I don't think so. Have any of you heard of him and if so what do you think of his ministry? Are many following his advice?


I personally find him a waste of time. He harps on the same folk and seems incapable of seeing the gray things. You may disagree with Rick Warren, but it is certainly wrong to call him an heretic in the same league as Osteen and Hinn. He is better at name calling than interacting with ideas. Then again, if you would call the emergent church ''heresy'', He maybe up your league. I personally would consider it a wide dead movement with much diversity, some of which we Confessionally Reformed folk can learn from and other stuff they actually stole from us!


----------



## baron

I enjoy Pirate Christain Radio though I do not listen every day. Even though he is a Lutheran.


----------



## SolaSaint

Very interesting replies, I see he is liked and disliked. I think it is good to expose the errors of false teachers, for we have many today that do so. Are we all going to agree with the method and style of every radio show? I doubt it and I agree the show does seem over-done at times. I do like how he exegetes scripture against what these false teachers proclaim. Especially the seeker folks. Calling Rick Warren a heretic may go to far, but he's O-so close if not so. I believe Warren's church model has ruined many churches all over America, and Rosebrough has brought a lot into light the unsavory methods used by seeker proponents. I say a thumbs uo for me even though the delivery may be lacking.


----------



## Bookmeister

jogri17 said:


> He is better at name calling than interacting with ideas.



Actually that is not true. He bases every response to the false teaching he reviews entirely on scripture. I know some may take issue with his humorous approach sometimes but the man is soundly grounded in scripture and responds from that point. I enjoy his podcast but do not listen to every one of them. It is a bit long to be a loyal follower. I have been listening to his show from day one. I used to listen to him when he was a guest on "Issues etc."


----------



## Marrow Man

I like to listen to him from time to time. He does a good job exposing false teachers. This type of of approach is not for everyone, but he has done a good job of exposing the false teaching of guys like Perry Noble, Steven Furtick, and (most recently) Erik Dykstra. I might not have heard of the latter two had it not been for him.


----------



## Andres

Marrow Man said:


> I like to listen to him from time to time. He does a good job exposing false teachers. This type of of approach is not for everyone, but he has done a good job of exposing the false teaching of guys like Perry Noble, Steven Furtick, and (most recently) Erik Dykstra. I might not have heard of the latter two had it not been for him.



But had you never heard of those false teachers would that have been a problem?


----------



## jogri17

Bookmeister said:


> Actually that is not true. He bases every response to the false teaching he reviews entirely on scripture. I know some may take issue with his humorous approach sometimes but the man is soundly grounded in scripture and responds from that point. I enjoy his podcast but do not listen to every one of them. It is a bit long to be a loyal follower. I have been listening to his show from day one. I used to listen to him when he was a guest on "Issues etc."


Well we will have to just agree to disagree then. I find his use of scripture to be overly simplistic and way to narrow. He just takes something (which may be wrong) and gives a proof text basically. Concerning the jokes, meh doesn't bother me. Todd Friel was much better when he was on WOTMR, but since it became wretched radio, and you have to pay for the podcast, noone listens to it.


----------



## SolaSaint

jogri17 said:


> Bookmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is not true. He bases every response to the false teaching he reviews entirely on scripture. I know some may take issue with his humorous approach sometimes but the man is soundly grounded in scripture and responds from that point. I enjoy his podcast but do not listen to every one of them. It is a bit long to be a loyal follower. I have been listening to his show from day one. I used to listen to him when he was a guest on "Issues etc."
> 
> 
> 
> Well we will have to just agree to disagree then. I find his use of scripture to be overly simplistic and way to narrow. He just takes something (which may be wrong) and gives a proof text basically. Concerning the jokes, meh doesn't bother me. Todd Friel was much better when he was on WOTMR, but since it became wretched radio, and you have to pay for the podcast, noone listens to it.
Click to expand...


Can you expound upon what you mean by " use of scripture being overly simplistic and too narrow?" And what is wrong about taking false doctrine and providing proof texts?Thanks !


----------



## Marrow Man

Andres said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to listen to him from time to time. He does a good job exposing false teachers. This type of of approach is not for everyone, but he has done a good job of exposing the false teaching of guys like Perry Noble, Steven Furtick, and (most recently) Erik Dykstra. I might not have heard of the latter two had it not been for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But had you never heard of those false teachers would that have been a problem?
Click to expand...


I have friends who have been personally affected and deceived by the "ministry" of Perry Noble. The other two are essentially Noble disciples.


----------

